#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Συνεδρίασε και συγκροτήθηκε σε σώμα το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του ΣΑΔΑΣ - Πανελλήνιας Ένωσης Αρχιτεκτόνων

## ALIKI

http://portal.tee.gr/portal/page/por...0__%202012.pdf

----------

